# tied up a few harnesses again.



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this time i used the removable clevises to switch out the blades.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

those look great! If your digital camera has a "close setting" that would give clearer close ups.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

More "Man Jewelry"


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

my camera has macro mode ,but the shaky hand signal is always on.so i always take a few of each shot so i know i get a few good ones.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

What exactly are these used for? I have never seen a rig like this before.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

walleye . on erie ans or inland lakes.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

The rig is called a harness?? How is it fished? Do you put live bait on it, sorry for the ignorant questions , but I have never seen this before and would like to further my fishing knowledge


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice! Bet you do well with them. 

What kind of leader line do you use? I have been looking for a leader material that is 80-100 lb test that teeth can't cut, and thin and flexible enough to tie a snell knot on a #6 hook. Got any ideas on anything that comes close?
________
BurningBrunette


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i've gto about 30 tied up at home will try to get pics if i remember do you use a barrel or tie a loop


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i put a barrel on mine.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

anybody know how long it takes to get an order of blades from erie outfitters? I ordered some on Sunday.
ski


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

What are getting, 2-3 harnesses out of a 100 pack of beads?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no not me. i have about 15 noodles full.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Freyed, you got the sickness for sure now. I went back to both single hooks. Too many things to hook up on over at the GC. I havn't noticed any more dropped fish because of it. As long as I am fishing skinny, I am going to keep them trebel hooks off.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i took off the trebles too, they have been a real pain just for storing them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> What are getting, 2-3 harnesses out of a 100 pack of beads?


I agree, Van me and my buddy's usually only have between 5-8 beads per harness that way when the walleye hits it they actually get the hooks in there mouth, I do recamend 2 hooks as well, if you don't like the trebel as least go with two # 2's. Store them on a pool noodle no hooks will be exposed whatsoever.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

after buying 1,000 beads at the craft store ,i went and baught a few hundred of the good ones from erie outfitters. picked up a few of the new uvision blades too. heres the 16 noodlesfull. i would have to fish as much as hetfield to even get close to using all of these . i think i went a little overboard?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Starting up a fishing flea market are we?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Did seeing my harness set up in my boat that one rainy afternoon fire you up or something Van...you sick puppy  Got some nice ones there dude.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes kevin ,it was all them pretty colors you had that set me off on my jurney. next year i will be remaking them at the 6 ft length. now they are mostly about 18 inches.


----------

